# AWESOME Coffin shaped tables and RIP Chair Covers from professional event designer



## BewitchingHalloween

these are amazingggg


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

I know - aren't they? I am sooo wanting to do this now. Maybe in 2013 I will do a party- this year just a yard haunt.


----------



## boobear

Oh, these are great! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## GGirl

Do y'all know if these can be purchased, or are these just pics you found? Either way, very BUCK and appreciate you sharing!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Love love love


----------



## MissKiki

What a great idea! I'll bet a stencile and a can of spray paint with ready made covers....now you have my mind going!!!!!


----------



## savagehaunter

I bet that is how they did them. Looks so cool.


----------



## msmaranda

those are great i was just thinking about tables and these would be great


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

OMG!! that looks absolutely amazing...well spooktacular...thanks for sharing..


----------



## Danielj2705

I've seen this on Pinterest, they look amazing!!


----------

